
Thoughts on C++ Graphics proposal - rptr_87
https://www.jeremyong.com/c++/graphics/2018/11/05/thoughs-on-the-cpp-graphics-proposal.html
======
cheez
Agreed. Though everyone has said that any graphics API in C++ would be just
for pedagogical and prototyping purposes, not to be used as a basis for
serious work.

